# Agility Training in Northern IL and Southeast WI



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am very interested in doing agility with my GSD Sinister and his father (my ex) wants to be involved too!

Can anyone recommend a agility training facility in Northern IL or Southeast WI. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

has a list of clubs/classes, good luck and hope you find someplace GREAT! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools
> 
> has a list of clubs/classes, good luck and hope you find someplace GREAT! :wub:


Thank you! Have you ever heard of Family Dog Center of IL? It's located in Crystal Lake, I wrote their number down and I am going to contact them and see what they are about.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

libertyville and mundelein would be sorta close Laren


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I grew up in Crystal Lake!!! the ones I mentioned are much closer to you than Crystal lake FYI


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Crystal Lake sounded familar so I figured it was close! 

hahahahaha

I'm blonde :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else know of any agility places?


----------

